# Your Favorite Northwest China Skylines



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

In the poll are included the main skylines of the province that includes cities, counties and districts.

The north region of China includes the provinces and regions of *Gansu*, *Ningxia*, *Qinghai*, *Shaanxi* and *Xinjiang*.

Other potential urban skylines are Shenmu, Wujiaqu, Baiyin, Shihezi, Kuqa, Jiuquan, Wuwei, Dingxi, Guyuan, Zhangye, Shangluo, Tongchuan, Binxian, Jinchang, Bole, Jiayuguan, Wuzhong, Zhongwei and Hotan.









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Northwest_China.svg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Xi'an*









maike by 颖博 张, on Flickr









by blue902









by 南五台看星星


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lanzhou*





























by 牛肉面


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Urumqi*









http://pic.gaolouimg.com/attachments/forum/201904/28/163724whhhzpgqz8v9t9aa.jpg









by axsuper









by dlw555









http://pic.gaolouimg.com/attachments/forum/201810/29/120537zouz2z00o2bc8d2b.jpeg









by 穿越亚丁湾


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yinchuan*















































by Hanbean Photography


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Xining*









by dlw555









by lxczhit









by 玛格南


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Baoji*









by 2436730466









by dlw555











by 2436730466











by 2436730466











by 2436730466









by 2436730466









by 2436730466


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Xi'an*









by 皓瀚霏凡









by 电饭锅









by Roc_one


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yulin*









http://www.justxa.com/data/attachment/forum/201502/05/125949htn9hgg2kggdgk4g.jpg









http://www.justxa.com/data/attachment/forum/201502/05/131719k6a0hblkzkjcn3ma.jpg









http://pic6.dwnews.net/20180807/afa41ec4f18f618c7bdcb65310a408f0_w.jpg









by 榆人森林









by 榆人森林









by 榆人森林









by 榆人森林


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Qingyang*









by 2436730466









by 2436730466









by 2436730466









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/79282df5e0fe9925ee845d8130a85edf8cb17153.jpg









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/8a167f3e6709c93d07623a269b3df8dcd000544b.jpg http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3695654854









http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4090938607











by 驿马人66


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Aksu*









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/77c6a7efce1b9d1605c039caf3deb48f8c546412.jpg









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/f03f2d2442a7d933fb434796ad4bd11371f001fc.jpg?v=tbs









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/38b3d4ca7bcb0a46ec0151af6b63f6246a60afc1.jpg









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/f7ebd6160924ab18a551d78235fae6cd7a890b48.jpg









http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/116dd72a2834349b94d7dc1dc9ea15ce37d3be11.jpg


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Mini Empire State Building



Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> *Yinchuan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Tianshui*









by 2436730466









by 2436730466









by 2436730466


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hanzhong*









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20190131/c1e40f403fc0428783ae5f1d9aa1e0ed.jpeg









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20191003/316e8afccb8e48cc829f82046954cc9d.jpeg









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20190831/107526cf9ed946b386c6bde38b2d3bee.jpeg









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20191003/0e2a9d1978d04d2fa9ad35f4533d0d6a.jpeg









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20190131/5124595b2ec747499a2591a75145ebf1.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Qingyang (Gansu)*











https://pic1.zhimg.com/v2-35c8ada1018861cdc3e166c9395b1c2a_r.jpg?source=1940ef5c











http://pic.gansudaily.com.cn/003/014/154/00301415455_76c5e0bd.jpg









http://p2.itc.cn/q_70/images03/20201111/91c8cd29d1ec409c93fa5dedec1af0f1.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Pingliang (Gansu)*









https://ss2.meipian.me/users/34220196/4ea319839f8d432489bbb82f47de1f74.jpeg









https://ak-d.tripcdn.com/images/0205d12000821zgz04526_Z_1080_808_R5_D.jpg









https://ak-d.tripcdn.com/images/0201t12000821zhepB46C_Z_1080_808_R5_D.jpg









https://ak-d.tripcdn.com/images/0206912000821zhe6C66D_Z_1080_808_R5_D.jpg









https://p7.itc.cn/q_70/images03/20220411/a5b64f81111d4c1388221c2886a314d8.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Haidong (Qinghai)*











http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20180831/83df7744d4674e769e66ad265ce25088.png













http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20190731/22acb1bd800543b3ac6c6977d305ec11.png













http://n.sinaimg.cn/spider202118/637/w999h438/20210108/65dd-khmyntz3718800.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hami (Xinjiang)*









https://p0.itc.cn/q_70/images03/20220302/5164f496b75e4503835747477cdaea62.jpeg









http://file.jrhm.cn/attached/20200508/20200508015505_389.jpg









http://file.jrhm.cn/attached/20200508/20200508014816_50.jpg


----------

